
Show HN: Amplitude – A fast and fun way to discover new music - rileyt
https://amplitudeapp.com
======
papaf
I sometimes get a blank screen depending on the artist. For example:

    
    
        nwa - works
        blondish - blank screen

------
rileyt
All comments and feedback welcome :)

